
Ethically Aligned Design [pdf] - fipar
https://standards.ieee.org/content/dam/ieee-standards/standards/web/documents/other/ead1e.pdf
======
dang
Url changed from
[https://ethicsinaction.ieee.org/](https://ethicsinaction.ieee.org/) to the
actual document.

------
aalleavitch
Effectively implementing and enforcing these initiatives is one of most
important issues, if not the single most important issue, of the next few
decades.

Personally I've become very pessimistic that anything can be done before a
true atrocity occurs.

There's no profit in ethics. Especially when the entities these ethics will
govern will be themselves a means of controlling people's own knowledge and
understanding of what is being done to them. Information control, targeted
misinformation campaigns, misleading PR and lies, these will all be amplified
in ways that the average consumer or voter won't stand a chance against. The
power differential will expand so quickly that people won't even get the
chance to protect themselves.

~~~
nerdponx
This is one of several reasons why tech labor needs to organize. For the right
to practice their craft ethically.

